# Vegas 2016 Barebow



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm going this year! Last time I shot Vegas was 1978, about time to get back there! I,ll be shooting BB Trad


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Just reserved our room !!!!!!!!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Hope more take advantage of staying at the SouthPoint, on a side note I should have the final version of the Vegas booklet prior to release to the public and due to the great response last year we are getting a big increase in prize money as soon as I can I will pass it along as an extra incentive to get even more shooters for 2016....
See you all in Sin City


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Bob .. Chu going to be there for the scary shoot this week-end* SCBA ? HHHHAAAAAAA WWHHHOOOOOO


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

Vegas is too far for me... thinking hard about Louisville. But also thinking I need a good year or more of shooting so I don't embarrass myself...

Good luck to all that's going to Vegas.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

See you there Bob, already got my room for me and my son. WE both will be shooting BB


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is great Ren, I should get the booklet for review this week and we are looking at another prize money increase, folks we are wanting to break the 50 mark how about 55 shooters.....come on double nickel (some of us remember that phrase from another time)


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

Think I read they are expecting 3,000 archers. if only 50 are shooting BB, what kind of numbers are the other classes expecting? Also, it sounds like BB is slowly growing in popularity or are BB shooters from bye gone era getting to an age where they find time to shoot more tournaments?

Personally I m only 29 and shooting BB currently. Seems I am a huge minority in the archery community.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You are correct we are growing in numbers and also yes on your other statement. I thank you for shooting BB, it is a shame you aren't making it to Vegas but will see you in Lousiville.


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

archer_nm said:


> You are correct we are growing in numbers and also yes on your other statement. I thank you for shooting BB, it is a shame you aren't making it to Vegas but will see you in Lousiville.


Would love to experience Vegas but with a sick child, traveling that far from home is out of question for a few years at least.


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Registered today and can't wait. This year there will be a new McCubbins in the mix as my wife Alicia will be joining the fun. I love this shoot and look forward to it every year.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Here is some more info, I have not got the Breakdown of money yet but we will go from $9000 total to 10000 total money for the Barebow group. The following needs to be passed along as of the 26th of Oct the southpoint has booked 3,185 rooms out of the total block of 6,424 as you can see almost 1/2. Tell everyone that you know is going to make reservations soon.
See all of you in Sin City


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

son and I are now registered.... Not sure which of us is more excited... LOL Glad to see Alicia is shooting also!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Rooms are going fast time to sign up, I am going to talk to each and everyone of you to see if we want to change WA style for next year. This is a decision made by what is for the most part the NFAA Council, imagine 200 Barebow shooters at Vegas from all over the World. Just sayin


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> rooms are going fast time to sign up, i am going to talk to each and everyone of you to see if we want to change wa style for next year. This is a decision made by what is for the most part the nfaa council, imagine 200 barebow shooters at vegas from all over the world. Just sayin



yes!!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## systembowtech (Sep 27, 2005)

archer_nm said:


> Rooms are going fast time to sign up, I am going to talk to each and everyone of you to see if we want to change WA style for next year. This is a decision made by what is for the most part the NFAA Council, imagine 200 Barebow shooters at Vegas from all over the World. Just sayin


Please can you explain that? 
( maybe i will go there ...just to shoot with the experts)


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

systembowtech said:


> Originally Posted by archer_nm
> Rooms are going fast time to sign up, I am going to talk to each and everyone of you to see if we want to change WA style for next year. This is a decision made by what is for the most part the NFAA Council, imagine 200 Barebow shooters at Vegas from all over the World. Just sayin
> 
> Please can you explain that?
> ( maybe i will go there ...just to shoot with the experts)


Maybe it would have been clearer with some extra punctuation and emphasis.
Rooms are going fast time to sign up!
I am going to talk to each and everyone of you to see if we want to change WA style for next year. 
This is a decision made by what is, for the most part, the NFAA Council.
imagine 200 Barebow shooters at Vegas from all over the World! Just sayin


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Time is drawing near, please don't forget that rooms are going fast.....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It is official and the Payouts are in Barbow
1st - $5000, 2nd - 1500, 3rd 1000, 4th 800, 5th 700, 6th 600, 7th 500, 8th 400, 9th 300 and 10th 200. There has not been the chatter on here that I normally see, Cat got your tongues. Have you registered yet? Have you got your room...

See all of you on the line


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I wanted to shoot this year but just having back surgery
puts it out of the question.
Don.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I will be going.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

there are 3 BB recurvers going from Portland that I know including myself.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

This is great news we are shooting for the number 50 and I will be asking all of you if you would like to use WA rules next year, the majority will rule. Would it not be great to see 200 BareBow shooters at Vegas in the next few years with a lot of shooters from overseas, could happen.
See all of you on the line


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> This is great news we are shooting for the number 50 and I will be asking all of you if you would like to use WA rules next year, the majority will rule. Would it not be great to see 200 BareBow shooters at Vegas in the next few years with a lot of shooters from overseas, could happen.
> See all of you on the line


I am for World Archery Rules. That is what I shoot.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

How would WA rules apply to compounders. Would that mean no stablizers?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

It would eliminate the Compound shooters


cheeney said:


> How would WA rules apply to compounders. Would that mean no stablizers?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

That would be the end for a lot of shooters at Vegas.

Don.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

Shoot WA if you feel like it then, John Demmer did last year and did fine. But don't screw over barebow compound.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

cheeney said:


> Shoot WA if you feel like it then, John Demmer did last year and did fine. But don't screw over barebow compound.


do you attend?

There are more BB recurve guys and gals then there are BB compound shooters. WAY MORE. DOn't matter to me either way, I'll shoot my recurve or my Compound (but prefer WA rules). I think if we went WA rules, we might get a lot more shooters, look at what Lancaster did in their first year.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ren is right, at this point no change has taken place and until I check the numbers at Vegas no proposal will be brought forth so If you want a voice I would suggest you show up and give me your vote. If you don't shoot Vegas then you will have no say, so shoot or loose it, is your choice.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Just to let all of you know the room block for the Southpoint is sold out, but there are still rooms next door at the Grand View and by using code M11127 you will get good rates. So hurry


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

There are way more ? You sure ?


rsarns said:


> do you attend?
> 
> There are more BB recurve guys and gals then there are BB compound shooters. WAY MORE. DOn't matter to me either way, I'll shoot my recurve or my Compound (but prefer WA rules). I think if we went WA rules, we might get a lot more shooters, look at what Lancaster did in their first year.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Gary yes worldwide there are. Even at Lancaster in the first year they had more than the compound bb shooters we see at Vegas. How many compound bb shooters were there last year? I missed it last year.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok I thought you were talking about Vegas world wide there are more Recurve BB Shooters. At Vegas the last two years it has been close to a 50/50 split. I would say ask the Council to add a WA BB class and leave NFAA BB alone. I don't understand what the big deal of Small numbers are I think we had 3 crossbow shooter last year. You know COMPOUND BAREBOW LIVES MATTER


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Come on you know that I know Compound Lives Matter but I want to help make Vegas the biggest gathering of Barebow Shooters in the World. The issue of having WA BB and NFAA BB has come up in the past and the exact words were one or the other. That is why it is important that we get as many BB Compound shooters as we can, the turnout will determine what my proposal is for next year. But if it is close and I ask for additional styles and get told once again one or the other then the numbers will determine on what I propose. I am not trying to divide us, just have a dream of the largest turnout of BB shooters in the world for one weekend at Vegas. This will not affect anything the NFAA does as far as BB styles go!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

The next thing you know, NFAA will drop the Competitive Bowhunter class.

Don.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Don that is BS and you know it, the Vegas shoot has nothing to do with the NFAA and the only thing that I am trying to do is make the Vegas tournament grow. So stop trying to turn this into something that it is not, a war between styles


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

You get told one or the other fight back eliminate cross bow keep BB. Be brave and tell us the names that make the decisions so we can talk to the powers in charge.


archer_nm said:


> Come on you know that I know Compound Lives Matter but I want to help make Vegas the biggest gathering of Barebow Shooters in the World. The issue of having WA BB and NFAA BB has come up in the past and the exact words were one or the other. That is why it is important that we get as many BB Compound shooters as we can, the turnout will determine what my proposal is for next year. But if it is close and I ask for additional styles and get told once again one or the other then the numbers will determine on what I propose. I am not trying to divide us, just have a dream of the largest turnout of BB shooters in the world for one weekend at Vegas. This will not affect anything the NFAA does as far as BB styles go!


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

I know I have very few posts on here. I don't like posting, but over the years I think I have read all 8,000 posts on this forum and all the posts on the Traditional forum. But wasn't this particular forum created though for compound finger shooters.

I know recurve shooters use their fingers too and I have nothing against WA rules when is comes to traditional archery. I have made it to the finals the last 2 years at the IBO Traditional World Championships in RU and I shot a WA legal bow there last summer. But Vegas is not a traditional archery tournament.

I also love barebow compound. Isn't a recurve person coming on this forum and saying they are voting to eliminate compound at Vegas in BB the same as a compound person going on the Traditional forum stating they are voting to get rid of recurve. Seems inappropriate to me.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Gary I can give you all of the names that have a vote but what good is it going to do? You do not elect those people into office and unless you have enough non sight shooters in that section you will be wasting your time. Not only is it the Councilman (which you can look up) but it is the President, VP, Pro chair and the NJ Director, and you really have no recourse because in almost no way can their vote be changed by anything you would hope to do as far as an Election. I voted against anything to harm the BH/BB styles and have been you and all of the non sight shooters biggest proponent and voice on the NFAA and WAF boards. Matter of fact I was only 1 of three that voted against any increase in shooters fee for this upcoming year and that pretty much was $25.00 across the board. As you can tell by the positions I listed above you can look up all the names associated with decisions made for the WAF tournaments.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

My thoughts exactly


cheeney said:


> I know I have very few posts on here. I don't like posting, but over the years I think I have read all 8,000 posts on this forum and all the posts on the Traditional forum. But wasn't this particular forum created though for compound finger shooters.
> 
> I know recurve shooters use their fingers too and I have nothing against WA rules when is comes to traditional archery. I have made it to the finals the last 2 years at the IBO Traditional World Championships in RU and I shot a WA legal bow there last summer. But Vegas is not a traditional archery tournament.
> 
> I also love barebow compound. Isn't a recurve person coming on this forum and saying they are voting to eliminate compound at Vegas in BB the same as a compound person going on the Traditional forum stating they are voting to get rid of recurve. Seems inappropriate to me.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Bob I can look up the names of the council. It would be easier if you just type them for us. Yes I know I don't get to vote for them but I can talk to them and voice my opinion. If we as a group talk to them it might help get our voice heard. I am not trying to make this a war between styles. Most here don't know that Vegas is not an NFAA shoot because it's is run by the NFAA council. And follows NFAA rules and styles.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok went to NFAA new website and the council members are not there. It just gives us the representatives names. So I can't look them up


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh I Assure you they are there, when you look at the Representatives section the last name that is listed in each section is the Councilman. The web site at this point in time is a mess, HQ has assured me it will be fixed in due time, but you can sure find pictures of people that most of you don't deal with very often as opposed to listing all the representatives by states and positions. Do you think you have possibly brought up a sore spot in my eyes. Matter of fact call HQ on Monday and ask for Britany this web site is her baby and let her know of your concerns I certainly have.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Bob for the info about the last name listed but wasn't sure. Don't you just love being in charge:teeth:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Chenny, you are not fully correct, if you can dig back way back you will see that I was one of the ones that pushed hard to get a finger forum started, the Trad forum was started long after due to the fact they felt left out. So in the beginning Fingers covered all of us compound and recurve/trad.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

That's cool. Like I said I shoot both and have learned a lot from both forums and all you guys.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Love you to Brother, we all have to stick together because we are a minority, but for one weekend a year I would love to see 200 or better BB shooters at Vegas and since it is already an international event why not make it WA since that is the only way it will happen at this point in time. Wish it wasn't true but that's life.


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

WA would not work for me, I don't even own a recurve. I love my compound and love to shoot bowhunter. It is really too bad I'm a young archer and starting to be in my prime after many years of ups and downs and have to listen about the possibility of not shooting Vegas. I thought we learned last year it doesn't matter if you have wheels on your bow or not it is who shoots better. You guys do what ever you want Ill be the last bowhunter.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Kris nothing is said and done at this time, if there are enough votes for it then it still needs to be brought forth to the rest of the council and exec board for a vote and who knows how it will turn out. Just make sure we have more compound shooters then recurves at Vegas as that will be the only votes I use for my evaluation.


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

I understand Bob. I just wanted to state my opinion.


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Back to this present year I can't wait. My wife is coming to compete so it is a big year for us.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone know the Spectator Fees for the three days? Is it free?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It is FREE hard to beat that......


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> It is FREE hard to beat that......


Outstanding. See you there.


----------



## jsanford (Feb 20, 2013)

The wife and I are wanting to go to 7:00 shows on the strip Friday and Sunday nights. The tournament schedule lists Rounds between 7:00 - 4:00; does anyone know if that means shooting is over at 4:00 or the last group starts at 4:00? If I were to start at 4:00, it might not be possible to make a 7:00 show


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

The last group starts at 4:00.


----------



## jsanford (Feb 20, 2013)

I was afraid of that. Any help with my decision to make reservations appreciated. I'm shooting barebow and a friend is shooting non-pro freestyle. My wife and I would like to do a 7:00 show on the strip Friday and we would like to do a 7:00 show with my friend and his wife Sunday. What is the likelihood that we can do it? Barebow is in the championship category and I'm concerned may shoot later in the day because of that. Total cost of tickets is around $1000 for both evenings, so I don't want to make an expensive mistake.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Jsanford, in the past we would know what time our group is shooting on Friday and Sat, sun was always up in the air. This is what I would do, call NFAA HQ on Monday and ask them if they have that info available as it should at least be on the web site by now
Good Luck


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok you are down to the last couple of weeks to register for the shoot without additional fee of 50.00 pre-registration ends on the 11th of January.
See you on the line


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Getting closer. Get r done.


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

They put the registration list up and I counted 52 BB shooters so far.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok I printed out all 49 sheets and counted the BB shooters and came up with 60 but I saw at least 1 name twice so it looks as we are up to 59 shooters up against the 45 we had last year. I am estatatic to say the least and we will have at least 3-5 folks show up at the shoot to register. Plus there is still 5 more days left on the pre-registration time, come folks jump up there and register, can you say 65 which translates into more money next year....I am proud of all of you!!!!!!! BB is alive and we will be recognized as a growing force once again.
See all of you in Sin City


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Ok I printed out all 49 sheets and counted the BB shooters and came up with 60 but I saw at least 1 name twice so it looks as we are up to 59 shooters up against the 45 we had last year. I am estatatic to say the least and we will have at least 3-5 folks show up at the shoot to register. Plus there is still 5 more days left on the pre-registration time, come folks jump up there and register, can you say 65 which translates into more money next year....I am proud of all of you!!!!!!! BB is alive and we will be recognized as a growing force once again.
> See all of you in Sin City


I was doing a count earlier and couldn't believe it once I hit 40. It should be fun.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I am so glad this is comming together, we will rise again.... Folks I am so happy I can't wait for VEGAS. See you all on the line


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Just a few more days left come on sign up
See you on the Vegas line


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

NFAA HQ just put up the latest registered shooter list and we are up to 62 BB shooters with a few days left, I am one happy person and can't wait to see all of you Great folks...


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/Full-Registration-1-12-w-Shooting-Assignments.pdf

Shoot times


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

What is the "shooting style" abbreviations for Freestyle Limlted and Freestyle Unlimited, finger shooters??


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

BB is for barebow and bowhunter (fingers no sights), the rest are greek to me... LOL I am sure someone on here will know like Bob.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

FSL is Freestyle Limited and FSU is Freestyle Unlimited (release). Now Vegas has different accroms were you looking for those?


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

That should answer my question. Are the ladies and gents shooting together?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

In the flights men and women shoot together, if you are talking Vegas


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

I guess I do need the Vegas accronyms for freestyle limited. Is there a description of each group?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

FLX - Freestyle LTD
RLX - Recurve LTD


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok the latest number of BB shooters at Vegas is ............ drum roll please...... 64 archers can you say 70!!!!!!! There will be one big payday next year.....
See all of you on the line


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I find this site in particular this post awfully quiet this close to the shoot, come on show your enthusiasm post how your are preparing, maybe your practice routine, come on anything. I for one can't wait
See all of you on the line on the 29th at SouthPoint.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

No one practices Bob, they just show up and shoot.... LOL Just ask Gary.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I practiced in 1982 all week long one time


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> I practiced in 1982 all week long one time


Just practice on shooting the correct target and you will be just fine.  Maybe I should get my bows out and start getting ready now also?


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

archer_nm said:


> I find this site in particular this post awfully quiet this close to the shoot, come on show your enthusiasm post how your are preparing, maybe your practice routine, come on anything. I for one can't wait
> See all of you on the line on the 29th at SouthPoint.


I for one am a little frustrated with my recurve shooting at the moment. I've been debating with myself if I should try barebow compound instead in Vegas. I ordered a case so I can bring my Martin Scepter 4 as I got some 2712s that work for me there, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Granite14, either way just glad you are going, of course I am partial to training wheels
See you there


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

7 more days. I can't wait.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok just got through counting our BB numbers and we are up to 66 and I was amazed on where some of the shooters are coming from country's like Germany, Japan, Nertherland, Italy, Australia and of course the good old USA. We are going to hit that 70 mark by shoot time I would bet on it. Man o Man this is Fantastic 
See all of you on the line


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Now I just need to avoid sick people or anything that would cause me to get injured before next weekend. Seriously my 5 year old woke up puking last night. Oh no!!! The other day my wife actually asked me to go ice skating with the kids. Yeah right.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> Now I just need to avoid sick people or anything that would cause me to get injured before next weekend. Seriously my 5 year old woke up puking last night. Oh no!!! The other day my wife actually asked me to go ice skating with the kids. Yeah right.



I am still fighting off a cold/flu that hit me at the Oregon shoot. Should be just fine by Wed when I fly down


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I hope the storm back east doesn't affect out turn out


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I just did a quick count and there are over 20 shooters competing in Vegas from a club that I shoot with (Brigham Bowmen in Utah). I am the only barebow shooter in the bunch. One of our shooters won the young adult Freestyle Unlimited last year.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks like a lot of the flights out of Lancaster on Sunday have already been cancelled, shouldn't hurt us in Vegas but sure might give people who shoot both less time at home.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

One small mistake !!!!!!!!! I'll do better this year


rsarns said:


> Just practice on shooting the correct target and you will be just fine.  Maybe I should get my bows out and start getting ready now also?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> One small mistake !!!!!!!!! I'll do better this year


Wish they would have let me score it for me....  I am sure you are ready and will do well.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Today is day three of practice we are going to have fun. Sandy wasn't even going to donate $300.00 but when she saw all the people signing up. Well you know don't want to be left out of all the good times we will have. This is the biggest number of participants I can remember. Should be a great time and the opportunity to meet new Nonsighted archers is second to none.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

If that guy coming over from Australia is cris engle, you guys should have a good competition going, that man's a machine in iffa field rounds

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Target assignments are up. Can't wait to see you all and meet new people. Looks like some great weather too. Ive shot a couple arrows shooting good. Safe travels everyone.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

See you in a few and since I am not working I will get to talk to everyone..
See you on the line


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm a rookie flying in on Thurs evening. For the 7am times, can we get any warm up on our bales before, or do we need to warm up in the practice areas (wherever those are )


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

I see a lot of excuse making already but you guts are all rookies at it. I turned 69 0n January 3 this year. I woke up that morning realizing that I'm just too damn old to compete with all you young guys. I took an extended winter off from practicing and it shows in my state shoot scores the last couple of weeks. My eyesight is failing, my string middle finger has no cartilage between the knuckle joint, the arch in my left foot dropped a month ago, my bow just broke, I don't have time to refletch my arrows, all my contemporaries are dying off, I can't get a date, I am hoping my 1953 Plymouth will make it to Vegas before breaking down, Obama took away my cost of living raise on my social security, my scale screams everytime I get on it to weigh myself, nobody lets me win anymore, and my Forty Niners didn't make the Super Bowl. It will be nice, though, to see everyone again and socialize, which is what is important. Please, take it easy on this old man!!


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

itbeso said:


> I see a lot of excuse making already but you guts are all rookies at it. I turned 69 0n January 3 this year. I woke up that morning realizing that I'm just too damn old to compete with all you young guys. I took an extended winter off from practicing and it shows in my state shoot scores the last couple of weeks. My eyesight is failing, my string middle finger has no cartilage between the knuckle joint, the arch in my left foot dropped a month ago, my bow just broke, I don't have time to refletch my arrows, all my contemporaries are dying off, I can't get a date, I am hoping my 1953 Plymouth will make it to Vegas before breaking down, Obama took away my cost of living raise on my social security, my scale screams everytime I get on it to weigh myself, nobody lets me win anymore, and my Forty Niners didn't make the Super Bowl. It will be nice, though, to see everyone again and socialize, which is what is important. Please, take it easy on this old man!!


Guys.LOL


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

itbeso said:


> Guys.LOL


whew! that was awkward for 57 minutes. However, I do identify with some of those issues.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

You also win the excuse contest Ben! I can't beat you there... nor with a bow.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Do you shoot on the same target with the same group on Friday and Saturday?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Granite14, you get 2 practice end prior to shooting so if you need more than that practice area.
JMlowe yes


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

itbeso said:


> I see a lot of excuse making already but you guts are all rookies at it. I turned 69 0n January 3 this year. I woke up that morning realizing that I'm just too damn old to compete with all you young guys. I took an extended winter off from practicing and it shows in my state shoot scores the last couple of weeks. My eyesight is failing, my string middle finger has no cartilage between the knuckle joint, the arch in my left foot dropped a month ago, my bow just broke, I don't have time to refletch my arrows, all my contemporaries are dying off, I can't get a date, I am hoping my 1953 Plymouth will make it to Vegas before breaking down, Obama took away my cost of living raise on my social security, my scale screams everytime I get on it to weigh myself, nobody lets me win anymore, and my Forty Niners didn't make the Super Bowl. It will be nice, though, to see everyone again and socialize, which is what is important. Please, take it easy on this old man!!


Nice that car is younger than most of the bows you shoot...


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

You better leave the car at my house and borrow my Tacoma it's got 4 wheel drive and it's going to snow. Oh wait never mind about the Tacoma you probably won't make the cut and you'll be leaving Saturday night. See you there !!


itbeso said:


> I see a lot of excuse making already but you guts are all rookies at it. I turned 69 0n January 3 this year. I woke up that morning realizing that I'm just too damn old to compete with all you young guys. I took an extended winter off from practicing and it shows in my state shoot scores the last couple of weeks. My eyesight is failing, my string middle finger has no cartilage between the knuckle joint, the arch in my left foot dropped a month ago, my bow just broke, I don't have time to refletch my arrows, all my contemporaries are dying off, I can't get a date, I am hoping my 1953 Plymouth will make it to Vegas before breaking down, Obama took away my cost of living raise on my social security, my scale screams everytime I get on it to weigh myself, nobody lets me win anymore, and my Forty Niners didn't make the Super Bowl. It will be nice, though, to see everyone again and socialize, which is what is important. Please, take it easy on this old man!!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> You better leave the car at my house and borrow my Tacoma it's got 4 wheel drive and it's going to snow. Oh wait never mind about the Tacoma you probably won't make the cut and you'll be leaving Saturday night. See you there !!


DO they let anyone that old drive that far?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

JMLOWE said:


> Do you shoot on the same target with the same group on Friday and Saturday?


I'm pretty sure they sort for Saturday (the second day) based on the first day's scores. So you'll probably be in the same hall, but maybe on a different target and with different people.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> DO they let anyone that old drive that far?


Sweeeet!!


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Good luck to all the Bare bow and Bowhunter style shooters have a great shoot and please post some photos , for us on the other side of the world


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Is there a Bowhunter, fingers, shooting with sights class at Vegas?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

JMlowe, like I posted above they do not reassign on sat it will not be until Sunday, it is now Tue afternoon and we leave either wed afternoon or maybe 0 dark thirty on Thursday. Love that drive and having my truck while we are there so much better than a cab.
See all of you soon


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I am flying in tomorrow morning... wooohoooooo


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Can't wait to see you and the rest of the BB shooters


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok the day for us finally here, we leave for Vegas in 30 min. See some of you in about 8hrs (we are driving)


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey guys there's a guy called Mike savage shooting a gold hoyt recurve in bb class from new Zealand, he's a really nice guy, so go over and have a yarn with him 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

I am interested in knowing how many recurve and how many compounds in the bb class and did they make 70 shooters


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I think 62 shooters Bob Borges will get the count


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Between John Demmer and myself we counted 31 recurve and 31 compound, isn't that the best news ever!!!!!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

shadowhunter said:


> Is there a Bowhunter, fingers, shooting with sights class at Vegas?


Pins and fingers (BHFSL) shoot together with the rest of us in Freestyle Limited Flights.


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

archer_nm said:


> Between John Demmer and myself we counted 31 recurve and 31 compound, isn't that the best news ever!!!!!


Great! thank you guys and gals for representing us bare bow archers!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok most of us are home from the shoot and I Want to thank all of the shooters who made the trip, congrats to Ted for winning the shoot use the 5k wisely or you could just sent it to me. Don't know why 2nd and 3rd places weren't on the platform with him ??? So until next Oct ( when I start bugging all of you once again ) have a good tournament year. 
May God bless


----------

